# fuzzy head



## ktf

Hi hope this is in the right place to ask?I am very worried about my 12 year old son, we have seen lots of different consultants over the years and we know he hasan enlarged liver and spleen, he is obese (barely eats but does crave sugar) and has always complained of stomach ache (on a daily basis pretty much) but more recently he has been complaining of a `fuzzy head`(approx 6 months) He has fell over a couple of times and cannot concentrate in school, he has also turned a yellow colour a couple of times in the morning which lasted a few hours and he felt weak then ok but the fuzzy head never goes... he has been tested for numerous conditions including diabeties which are all clear and we are waiting to see a neurologist and also ENT he has also had at least 5 tooth abscessess in the past year. Today i came across Lactose and Fructose malabsorption and intolerance and the symptoms do include fuzzy head, enlarged liver and abscesses and so i was wondering or hoping maybe someone here could tell me if they have similar symptoms, i am at my witts end he hasnt madea full week at school since september!


----------



## BQ

Why not ask his Dr to test him for Lactose Intolerance & Fructose Malabsorption?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I also think that while a lot of people report the fuzzy headed thing, that the fuzzy headed thing is something other than just intolerance to lactose or fructose.Many people have lactose intolerance (I have a mild case of it so I can have some, but if I have just a little too much I am miserable with GI symptoms) and fructose intolerance without the whole fuzzy headed thing.Now, for people who have whatever causes the fuzzy head, I do think that the physical stresses and all from the malabsorption may trigger the fuzzy headed thing.Even if it is indirectly triggering it rather than some specific thing about lactose in your colon does something directly to your brain, if you feel better avoiding it, then avoid it.


----------



## fuzzy_no_more

HiI was experiencing these same symptoms. I started getting symptoms of fuzzy head, poor concentration, dizziness about 6 years ago. In the past 3 years it seems to have become worse - so bad that I was becoming quite depressed, was reluctant to drive due to the feelings of fuzziness/ cognitive impairment. I didn't feel like socialising with friends because I was having difficulty with speech and articulating my words. At work I struggled everyday to keep up with managing my work, using all my energy to try to keep focused on my work. Conducting meetings was hell!!I promised myself if I were to ever find some relief from my symptoms I would come back to these posts to hopefully assist others with the same symptoms.Two weeks ago a friend gave me a book about food intolerances. It's called "Food Intolerance" by John Hunter MD, Virginia Alun Jones MD, Elizabeth Workman RD, first published in 1986. I decided that it was worth a try to do their 'Exclusion Diet'. It was quite difficult for the first week (modifying my diet) and also about the fourth day I got what felt like a really severe head cold. It got a lot of mucus from my nose, extremely blocked nose and headaches. The head cold lasted about 5 days! I think this was my body trying to detox.Since I started a diet excluding all wheat and oats in particular, every day I am feeling better and better. My diet has mainly consisted of rice products (rice bubbles for breakfast), salads, steamed vegies, boiled potatoes, and grilled meats such as chicken and beef. I have also been eating canned tuna. I have found that I get fuzziness symptoms following eating bread, muffins, oats. At the moment I am having milk in small quantities, but when I started the diet I only took rice milk. So far, dairy doesn't appear to be causing me to feel fuzzy.I was reading about coeliac's disease this morning and some of the symptoms include dizziness, fatigue etc. I have not tested for this disease, but I plan to in the near future. I think it would help to put a name to my symptoms and take more control of my health and life.I should note that I have had suspicions about wheat allergy for some time, but when I got an allergy test I wasn't 'allergic', however I have since learned that 'allergies' and 'intolerances' are different. Intolerances won't be picked up in an allergy test. The best way to test is to exclude it from your diet for some time and see if your symptoms disappear.I've only been doing this diet for two weeks now, but I am feeling so much better! I actually feel happy again. I am less moody and impatient. I am able to concentrate on things, more sociable, doing more things that I love such as walking and driving. I am having less cravings for oily, fatty, baked foods.Please don't despair. Like you, I was absolutely desperate to get my life back. It is worth trying to alter your diet to see if you too are intolerant to some food/s which may be causing you these symptoms. I know that I am intolerant to wheat and oats. I will get tested for coeliacs disease. I wish you all the best, and hope that you may be free from these debilitating symptoms too.


----------

